# Billing 81002 or 81003



## Lexes (Feb 19, 2018)

We have recently begun to get a lot of rejections for the 81002 code, especially from BCN and of course Medicare. Can anyone help getting 81002 paid by Medicare? Is 81003 a better payable code?
And BCN states it needs to be billed with CLIA waived modifier which we have but they are still getting denied. I have tried to reach out to BCBS and they can't help, and our BCBS rep has yet to contact me back despite they many messages. 
We have billed using the 25 modifier on the E/M, using the CLIA waived modifier and without the CLIA waived modifier yet still being denied. 
Thank you in advance for any help with this situation.


----------

